# Army of Piranhas (Objective: Pacu) *WARNING-LIVE FEEDING*



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Waiting for your comments...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

What ones do you want?
The one aganst live feedings 
or the one about how you have way too many Ps in that tank?

nice temp setup tho. you just have about 20 too many.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> What ones do you want?
> The one aganst live feedings
> or the one about how you have way too many Ps in that tank?
> 
> nice temp setup tho. you just have about 20 too many.


From OPEFE:

_"Live fishes can be fed to piranhas, but the problems with diseases and parasites must play into this factor. OPEFE does not discourage or encourage the feeding of live fish. That is a matter of choice that is up to the person who keeps his predator. "_

I agree that the tank is overcrowded. In the near future, i will decrease the sum.

Thnx for the comment.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> What ones do you want?
> The one aganst live feedings
> or the one about how you have way too many Ps in that tank?
> 
> nice temp setup tho. you just have about 20 too many.


good looking shoal

nature will take its course tho


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice setup!1


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I was just givin you sh*t. I'm all for live feeding. It does look good for now but they are still kids. hope you will be able to upgrade the tank to keep that impressive little shoal.


----------



## bayramalkis (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice...


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

nice vid and shoal.what type of filtration do you have on there?.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

You have very nice shoal and they are extremely agressive..


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

im all for the live feeding







Awesome video but.......Takes your p's a little while to eat eh i only got 14 that size and there animals things last all of about 30 seconds TOPS But wicked dude that is sick wicked looking


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im all for the live feeding :nod: Awesome video but.......Takes your p's a little while to eat eh i only got 14 that size and there animals things last all of about 30 seconds TOPS But wicked dude that is sick wicked looking


Thnx,
Duration time for the annihilation varies according to their hunger level, the size and the type of live feeder.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

amazing shoal, but as stated by BS an upgrade would make it perfect!

kinda slow takedown, not such a huge fan of those, but im not gonna say anything else!

made me wanna get a new shoal together!


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Very nice tank and reds


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Very nice tank and reds


Thnx, man!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Your tank your fish, so far so good no one here against the live feeding...keep the videos coming...not for it or against it....But man do I like those videos...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

No one should comment a page that IS against live feeding with the warning...IMHO

There's the warning..now shutup PETA flamer.

Nice vid...lil slow with the kill...but that all has to deal with hunger...

How big is that tank?...100g? 75?

Nice filtration...the tank looks crystal clear!

At least he's not feeding them goldfish or pinkies...its a friggen pacu...all pacus should be used as feeders...maybe their numbers in the fish store will go down.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Louie D said:


> No one should comment a page that IS against live feeding with the warning...IMHO
> 
> There's the warning..now shutup PETA flamer.


I can just see it in some other forum "Army of dogs (objective: Cat) *warning - live feeding* LOL and someone replying "No one should comment a page that IS against live feeding with the warning...IMHO
There's the warning..now shutup PETA flamer"


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

I think Louie D is right, pacus are one of the most idiot fish i ever know!
people are being ripped of by fishstores, with these dumb animals...

Nice video, love it!


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

Excellant water quality and fish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very cool videos. and the tank looks clean. but i think it may be a tad over stocked.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

cool man but that was low (you holding it and letting them bite it)


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

Very nice tank set up and very aggressive RBPs!

Congrulations Barış!


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

face2006 said:


> Very nice tank set up and very aggressive RBPs!
> 
> Congrulations Barış!


Thank you, Caner.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Your tank is sweet, I feel like the more p's the more aggression and excitement in the tank. I just hope they don't start picking each other off. Either way, you've got plenty even if they do.

Next time, you should try a fish that doesn't fit in at all. Sometimes I feel as if when you throw in a pacu, they think of it as a threat or as a deformed nattereri, so they don't go after it as hard as they might go for a koi, or something of the sort.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Louie D said:


> No one should comment a page that IS against live feeding with the warning...IMHO
> 
> There's the warning..now shutup PETA flamer.
> 
> ...


that a boy i agree 100% YOU







DUDE


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Phtstrat said:


> Your tank is sweet, I feel like the more p's the more aggression and excitement in the tank. I just hope they don't start picking each other off. Either way, you've got plenty even if they do.
> 
> Next time, you should try a fish that doesn't fit in at all. Sometimes I feel as if when you throw in a pacu, they think of it as a threat or as a deformed nattereri, so they don't go after it as hard as they might go for a koi, or something of the sort.


Thnx,
The higher their humber, the more they are gaining shoal characteristics, and in case of a prey; increasing their deduction in chasing and catching.

I don't prefer giving kois, since they are known thiamine (vitamin B1) inhibitors. I have given Oscar, Moly, Platy etc. You can watch my other youtube videos, by searching my user name "namelesssxx".


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice setup


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

RGS38 said:


> I think Louie D is right, pacus are one of the most idiot fish i ever know!
> people are being ripped of by fishstores, with these dumb animals...
> 
> Nice video, love it!


Not the pacus fault people don't know how to care for them......


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

NeXuS said:


> nice setup


Thnx, man!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

To bad there isnt a piranha that stays that size


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Louie D said:


> No one should comment a page that IS against live feeding with the warning...IMHO
> 
> There's the warning..now shutup PETA flamer.
> 
> ...


I hope u weren't talking to me...cause I don't see any reason too..I like the videos and said to keep them coming and I don't see anybody else on here talking about the video...saying there not for it or against it...PETA Flamer who the F#$k is that?....dee dee dee


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> amazing shoal, but as stated by BS an upgrade would make it perfect!
> 
> kinda slow takedown, not such a huge fan of those, but im not gonna say anything else!
> 
> made me wanna get a new shoal together!


yeah i prefer the fast meals, something where you drop it in and 2 seconds later your like where did it go...nice looking shoal man


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

that is a very nice set-up. wish i had a tank that big.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> that is a very nice set-up. wish i had a tank that big.


Thnx, guys!


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Some of the comments are gone. Any more comments?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

To subscribe and watch the other movies, you can check out my youtube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/armyofpiranhas


----------

